# Problem mit Nivo Slider



## ciberjoerg (17. September 2010)

Hi@ all Leider hab ich ein kleines Problem mit dem Nivo Slider von http://nivo.dev7studios.com/

Ich bekomme das Teil einfach nicht zum laufen.

Die Anleitung auf der Seite ist mir einfach zu unübersichtlich bzw. Nicht verständlich.
hat denn Jemand diese Slider zum laufen bekommen?

Ich hab folgende Script Packete  herruntergeladen:
http://dev7studios.com/downloads/30 (nivo Slider 2.1)
http://dev7studios.com/downloads/5   (style Pack)

Das was ich nicht hinbekomme ist die Html Seite. 
Im moment sieht die Seite wie folgt aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-2" />
<title>nivo slide</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="nivo-slider.css" type="text/css" media="screen" />
<script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.2/jquery.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="jquery.nivo.slider.pack.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>

<body>
<div id="slider">
    <img src="images/slide1.jpg" alt="" />
    <a href="http://dev7studios.com"><img src="images/slide2.jpg" alt="" title="#htmlcaption" /></a>
    <img src="images/slide3.jpg" alt="" title="This is an example of a caption" />
    <img src="images/slide4.jpg" alt="" />
</div>
<div id="htmlcaption" class="nivo-html-caption">
    <strong>This</strong> is an example of a <em>HTML</em> caption with <a href="#">a link</a>.
</div>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(window).load(function() {
    $('#slider').nivoSlider();
});
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
$(window).load(function() {
    $('#slider').nivoSlider({
        effect:'random', //Specify sets like: 'fold,fade,sliceDown'
        slices:15,
        animSpeed:500, //Slide transition speed
        pauseTime:3000,
        startSlide:0, //Set starting Slide (0 index)
        directionNav:true, //Next & Prev
        directionNavHide:true, //Only show on hover
        controlNav:true, //1,2,3...
        controlNavThumbs:false, //Use thumbnails for Control Nav
      controlNavThumbsFromRel:false, //Use image rel for thumbs
        controlNavThumbsSearch: '.jpg', //Replace this with...
        controlNavThumbsReplace: '_thumb.jpg', //...this in thumb Image src
        keyboardNav:true, //Use left & right arrows
        pauseOnHover:true, //Stop animation while hovering
        manualAdvance:false, //Force manual transitions
        captionOpacity:0.8, //Universal caption opacity
        beforeChange: function(){},
        afterChange: function(){},
        slideshowEnd: function(){} //Triggers after all slides have been shown
    });
});
</script>

</body>
</html>
```
 Das Einzigste was ich sehe sind die Bilder aber keine slide show.


----------



## SpiceLab (17. September 2010)

Deine lokalen (relativen) Pfade zu den benötigten JS- und CSS-Dateien sind korrekt gesetzt, und die Dateien befinden sich auf dem Server in ihrem angedachten Verzeichnis?


----------



## ciberjoerg (17. September 2010)

Okay einen Fehler könnte ich beheben. Eine js Datei war falsch benannt. doch leider Läuft es noch immer nicht so we es sollte. jetzt hab ich 21 punkte anstatt nur 3


----------



## ciberjoerg (17. September 2010)

Ich hab das Problem nun komplett gelöst. Da es sicher noch ab und an Jemanden geben wird der die gleichen Probleme hat gibt es von mir ein komplettes pack incl. Html datei im Anhang.


----------



## SpiceLab (17. September 2010)

Wäre eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen, wo doch der fehlerfreie Code im Original zum Download bereitsteht.


----------

